# Hunting Golf carts



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2008)

saw hunting  golf carts on another thread but didn't want to hijack the thread. Show us your ride!!
Here's mine:
99 EZ-G0 TXT 36volt system with 500amp controller and hi-torque motor. It doesn't go fast but it does climb hills!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Mar 14, 2008)

nice hunting rig


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 14, 2008)

Honda Chuckwagon right here. It is gas powered and mainly use it for deer hunting.  Too loud for turkeys but when I am hunting turkeys I am usually walking.


----------



## threadfin-nole (Mar 16, 2008)

2001 club car 48 volt. Bought it stock. Did all the modifications myself. Best piece of hunting equipment I have ever purchased!!!! Sold my 4 wheeler shortly after completing the mods. Goes everywhere my 4 wheeler went and then some because of the stealthyness of it.


----------



## fountain (Mar 16, 2008)

2001 club car 48 volt w/ beast package and all options.  10" lift and 26" tires.







  my back-up---this one is a little louder, but still a hunting vehicle for me


----------



## walters (Mar 16, 2008)

*cart*

still in the building, built my self, started with basic cart, put a lift kit on it and agressive tires installed flip windshield, built my own light bar for roof,
installed bed, front basket rack, camoed painted, installed brush guard, lights, hitch,re covered the seat in green, put in all new batteries and a high amp controller, still have to install winch, and top safari rack, you can see the whole build on this thread
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=179018


----------



## mossyhorn (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a cart shop so here is the one that I will use this season. One of the perks is I "field test" these carts before we sell them


----------



## Fishmcc (Mar 17, 2008)

Mossy Horn
Where is your shop located? Thinking about buying in a couple of months.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 17, 2008)

Heres mine, the tall 1's are my 4 wheel drive.

Nice carts yall!!!


----------



## mcagle (Mar 17, 2008)

*golf cart pic*

Here is mine.. 95 EZ-GO.  Did all the work myself.


----------

